# Is my Fatty the first of it's kind?



## little smokey (Aug 7, 2011)

OK all these awesome pics have inspired this newbie to give a Fatty a shot.  \








The bottom was the itallian sausage and top is regular.  The italian was made to become a regular Pizza fatty, but the other was to become a Mexican Breakfast fatty.  Which is hashbrowns, mexican chorizo, and the left over bacon from the weave.







Oh yeah almost forgot the weave of flavor!







 and here comes the final product before smoking.







The bacon wrapped is the mexican breakfast, I was too excited during to rememebr to take pics of the process of stuffing and rolling.  I will have pics of the final smoked product later today and reviews on taste also.


----------



## ejbreeze (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice job.  Did you roll out the meat in the baggies?


----------



## ellymae (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds tasty - the first? not sure -but it sure sounds good!


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks good so far.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 7, 2011)

While they are not the first of their kind, they are looking good! Is there air in the bag with the sausage that's causing a marbling look to the sausage or is it just my eyes?


----------



## little smokey (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes I did roll them out in baggies and there were a couple air bubbles in there.  The italian sausage actually had a marbling to itself with the spices in the meat.  I also did some wings and everything was a first for me.







I brushed these with Franks redhot and butter mix and they were awesome, never had wings so juicy!  In this pic they are just rubbed and smoked no sauce yet.












	

		
			
		

		
	
  This was the mexican with Chorizo, hashbrowns, bacon, and marbled cheese.

and finally here is the pizza one which I think needed pepperoni and more sauce, but all tasted great!


----------



## roller (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice and real good color....


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks perfect!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 8, 2011)

Man it looks yummy well done


----------

